# GSD Free to a good home



## Nemo86 (Jun 6, 2009)

We have a 3 year old German Shepherd Bitch, she was a rescue dog with hair all matted and starved of food, she is now back to full health and a glossy coat, the trouble we have is that we cant keep 2 dogs as we dont have the attention needed for her, She is awesome with kids and has the most patience i have ever seen in a dog, the only trouble is i dont know if it is because of her ordeal but is very shy and needs alot of attention. please please no time wasters she needs a home with just her being the center of attention,She has all her jabs. She is a star and we will miss her loads its just the right thing to do


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

She looks beautiful, but do you not have to go to the resuce you got here from!
Another idea! Maybe you could contact GSD specfic resue!

One bit of advise I would never ever ever advertise a dog for free!! please rethink.

Not knocking you anyway what so ever, you have done a great job, just wanted to give you my thoughts
regards
DT


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*OMG she looks a darling.I hope you find a loving home for her.*


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

I have no photo.....
what area are you....
OK now i do..
she is lovely..


----------



## Nemo86 (Jun 6, 2009)

She was found by us with a broken chain, starving and looked a right mess. no rescue center would accept her because they claimed they was full, including RSPCA, they asked us if we could find a new home for her. i know it would be typical to ask a price but as i know this forum, i thought i could put some trust in the people here, plus the trust in my judgement of whom she goes too, but thanks for your comment i understand what your saying


----------



## Nemo86 (Jun 6, 2009)

We live in the Northwest in Rochdale


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless she is beautiful you did a great job getting her back into good health well done you  Im sure you will find a loving home for her soon *


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Nemo86 said:


> She was found by us with a broken chain, starving and looked a right mess. no rescue center would accept her because they claimed they was full, including RSPCA, they asked us if we could find a new home for her. i know it would be typical to ask a price but as i know this forum, i thought i could put some trust in the people here, plus the trust in my judgement of whom she goes too, but thanks for your comment i understand what your saying


I sincerely wish you all the best, You have done a great thing and have much to be proud of .
DT


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Is she spayed? If not please please please contact GSD Rescue, if you allow this dog to be sent out un-spayed I can only imagine what will happen. 

I do have a couple who are after a GSD, I will contact them. They have already passed a homecheck, they have 2 female dogs already so can you confirm if your GSD is okay with other dogs?


----------



## Nemo86 (Jun 6, 2009)

She is great with other dogs, we have a female 7 month gsd/lab mix and them 2 are like best buddies, but like i said she needs to be center of attention because of her shyness she needs all of it not sharing with other dogs, she tends to back off and not not fully come out of her shell


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Nemo86 said:


> She is great with other dogs, we have a female 7 month gsd/lab mix and them 2 are like best buddies, but like i said she needs to be center of attention because of her shyness she needs all of it not sharing with other dogs, she tends to back off and not not fully come out of her shell


Brill, I'll contact them tonight and see what they think. They work from home and live near the beach, they have horses too so the dogs live a lovely outdoors life!


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

what a gorgeous dog. i am thinking of adopting or fostering another dog and she looks lovely.

may be a tad too big for us tho lol.

hope she goes somewhere nice and not to a byb to make a few bob, she's had enough crap in her life it seems.

kudos to you.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

She's gorgeous - I wish I could have her.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

she is gorgeous - but please contact a GSd rescue to atleast have back up if something went wrong with the new owners.

they are loads of people that will lie through there teeth to get a dog from someone especially if it is free - some collect them and basically have to many, others with breed them to make money others will use them for dog fighting etc....

here is a list of GSD rescues.

GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG RESCUERS AND RESCUE CENTRES

if you contact the rescue it doesn't automaticly mean the dog will be taken and put into kennels - the dog can stay at you hous euntil it is assessed and found a new home.

BTW when you found the dog did you try lookign for its previous owners - they are alot of dogs that are stollen and abused etc...


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I wish i lived in the UK

Sometimes i hate living here  

I hope she finds a top class home soon. 

JSR i hope it all works in your contacts favour.


----------



## Nemo86 (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeh we thought about ringing a few more GSD Rescue centers for some help rehoming, just gonna wait on JSR first, as for trying to find owners it was to much fail as she is not microchipped, but to be honest with you we have made no more effort on that part, because you never know if you would be handing her back to the people who made her suffer in the first place, the way i feel about it is if you love your dog then you would make the effort of 22 pound for chip that can always be traced back to you, i know thats not everyones view so no-one take offence


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nemo86 said:


> Yeh we thought about ringing a few more GSD Rescue centers for some help rehoming, just gonna wait on JSR first, as for trying to find owners it was to much fail as she is not microchipped, but to be honest with you we have made no more effort on that part, because you never know if you would be handing her back to the people who made her suffer in the first place, the way i feel about it is if you love your dog then you would make the effort of 22 pound for chip that can always be traced back to you, i know thats not everyones view so no-one take offence


Very good idea to wait for JSR!!! She is amazing. Every dog need someone like her! Lol!

I really hope all works out for your beautiful girl.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Nemo86 said:


> Yeh we thought about ringing a few more GSD Rescue centers for some help rehoming, just gonna wait on JSR first, as for trying to find owners it was to much fail as she is not microchipped, but to be honest with you we have made no more effort on that part, because you never know if you would be handing her back to the people who made her suffer in the first place, the way i feel about it is if you love your dog then you would make the effort of 22 pound for chip that can always be traced back to you, i know thats not everyones view so no-one take offence


it still might be a good idea to get rescue back up just incase though


----------



## Nemo86 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey people just thought id let you know got someone coming to see Sasha tonight  looks promising she has 6 GSD rescues and spends 24 hours with them, we have seen some pictures of hers and they are very well looked after obv some questions will be asked, but the best bit only 20mile away so can checkup  let you know how we get on later


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Fantastic news.   

I'm not too far away and was considering coming stealing her myself.  :laugh:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Nemo86 said:


> Hey people just thought id let you know got someone coming to see Sasha tonight  looks promising she has 6 GSD rescues and spends 24 hours with them, we have seen some pictures of hers and they are very well looked after obv some questions will be asked, but the best bit only 20mile away so can checkup  let you know how we get on later


I know it might sound wierd but as they live quite close have you considered asking them if they would mind you doing your own "homecheck??"

Any genuine person would have no issue with this and you can check them out 

Good Luch She is a Beauty


----------



## Nemo86 (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Sasha has departed and left for her new home, and we feel like cr**, we gonna get updated on her progress with some pictures every so often, now our other dog Sam sits on the couch looking out the window waiting for her to come home  sad times but its for the best, the new owner has 14 years exp with GSD's and if anyone will bring her out of shell it will be her and her 6 GSD's


----------



## mydogkanskidrums (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm sorry, but the last thing an insecure dog needs is to be the center of attention- this will only reward and escalate matters. This dogs needs a confident owner who can allow her to relate to the environment and become less shy...not to be given loads of cuddles.

I know this is not a behaviour section, but it has to said!


----------



## Nemo86 (Jun 6, 2009)

Think your abit late with your response Sasha has gone to a new home so case is dropped, as for the attention yes she does need more but not the way your talking, its all a case of rewarding the good behavior and not cuddling when she was insecure, People have dif ways of doing things and if read all the posts you would see she has gone to someone who has a vast exp of GSD's, all your doing is bringing up the sad feelings we felt as she had to go


----------

